# Ceramic Bearings



## FireEater

Been researching ceramic bearings for the following Abu Garcia Reels, 6000 (red), 6500 C3, 6600 C4 and 7000i C3.

As far as I can tell they use the 4 X 10 X 4 size bearings. Stock bearing part numbers are 13472 on the 6000, 6500, 6600 and stock bearing number on the 7000i is 1120050.

Was going to order the TG Rocket Bearings ABEC 7 but then checked Mikes Reel Repair and saw these.

Ceramic Bearings

Bocas seem real pricey since I want to do 4 reels. Plus after researching, more folks tend to lean towards the Rocket Bearings.

Any thoughts? Help point me in right direction? Anyone here installed ceramic bearings in their Abu Garcias?

Thanks!


----------



## rjc1982

The ABEC 5's from Boca are around 10 bucks and most of the pro's on this forum say that ABEC 7's are overkill for a fishing reel. I used them in my 6500C and there was some improvement, but nothing like the change they made in my Curados. I'm told it's because Abu's are not true "free spool" reels. The level wind stays engaged in free spool so those plastic gears slow the spool down.


----------



## sixshootertexan

This is a local guy. He mainly sells bearing for rc's but has a lot of sizes.
http://www.avidrc.com/product/8/met...4-Ceramic-Metal-MR104ZZC-metric-bearings.html


----------



## FireEater

Thanks for the replies, will look into them.


----------



## Dipsay

You are correct on the size sir. Boca model number is SMR104C-YZZ#5LD
I'm with rjc on this. It does help a little with the free spool on the ABU's but not nearly as well due to the levelwind staying engaged.. Dip
Personally I like using Bocas. I know there are others out there that are a little less expensive, however for me I feel their products are a little better and their customer service is second to none..Dip


----------



## crabtrap

Agreed, bearing supported level wind and cog gears are the place to spend money upgrading on the above mentioned Abu reels. BIG improvement!

On a side note, Full ceramic bearings go for about $60 each, most people buy hybrid ceramic bearings (ceramic balls/SS races). IMHO the hybrids are not worth the extra money if the reel is used in the salt. Even with good maintenance, the races will corrode just like the stock bearings. I opt for cheaper ABEC 3-5 SS bearings, remove the covers, use them with normal cleaning, then chunk them when they get rough.


----------



## rjc1982

crabtrap said:


> Agreed, bearing supported level wind and cog gears are the place to spend money upgrading on the above mentioned Abu reels. BIG improvement!


OK, you got my attention with that! I didn't know that upgrade was available. Who sells those components?


----------



## FireEater

rjc1982 said:


> OK, you got my attention with that! I didn't know that upgrade was available. Who sells those components?


Here you go.

Just a couple of places I found from Googling.

Worm Gear Kit

Worm Gear Kit 2

Looks like you can get the whole reel upgrade kit at Cast Away Tackle Shop. Look down at the bottom of the list.

Reel Upgrade Kit



> This kit will upgrade your drag system, levelwind system and bearing system. This kit also turns your Abu Garcia reel into a 6 ball bearing system. Will give you a smoother, longer lasting and longer casting reel.
> 
> Kit includes ball bearing worm gear shaft, worm gear shaft cover, stainless steel line pawl, worm gear shaft bearing, worm gear lock, titanium coated line guide, line guide carriage nut, cog wheel, cog wheel bearing, carbontex drag washers, stainless steel drag washers and a set of 4 x 10 x 4 mm abec 5 ceramic beariings.
> 
> • Fits 6000, 6500, 6600 reels
> • Fits Record 60 reels
> • Fits right and left hand models


And looks you can also buy the bearing by itself here.

Worm Gear Bearing

The kit


----------



## Pro Reel

Dads Ol tackle is a good place to buy the worm gear kit. I just happen to be a little over stocked on the 4x10x4 Boca orange seal abec 7 bearings. I will sell you 8 of those bearings for your 4 reels for $75.00 shipped. They are new in bag and were purchased at my dealer cost.


----------



## bragwell

FireEater said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Just a couple of places I found from Googling.
> 
> Worm Gear Kit
> 
> Worm Gear Kit 2
> 
> Looks like you can get the whole reel upgrade kit at Cast Away Tackle Shop. Look down at the bottom of the list.
> 
> Reel Upgrade Kit
> 
> And looks you can also buy the bearing by itself here.
> 
> Worm Gear Bearing
> 
> The kit


Is there a worm gear upgrade for the abu garcia ambassadeur 4600c3?


----------



## george.maness86

STRIKEHOOK said:


> Is there a worm gear upgrade for the abu garcia ambassadeur 4600c3?


http://store.dadsoletackle.com/abu-...ing-carriage-screw-worm-gear-upgrade-kit-d-10


----------



## bragwell

just ordered it, thanks!


----------



## Gilbert

sixshootertexan said:


> This is a local guy. He mainly sells bearing for rc's but has a lot of sizes.
> http://www.avidrc.com/product/8/met...4-Ceramic-Metal-MR104ZZC-metric-bearings.html


he has 3x10x4's for $1 each. Wonder how good they are.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I use them in my rc's and they are as good as the higher priced ones. My boss has gotten the ceramics for some of his reels and they worked great.


----------



## george.maness86

If they are bearings for R/C more then likely they are chrome plated steel and not stainless. Chrome plated steel will NOT hold up to salt water. You can buy the cheaper bearings designed for R/C and you will be replacing them every time you go fishing. Do what you want, just a heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireEater

Right from the Website.



> The Halo ceramic series of bearings are a high quality *steel/chrome* bearing with metal shields and silicone nitride ceramic balls (Si3N4).


Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## george.maness86

FireEater said:


> Right from the Website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


Thanks for the exact info!!! On these bearings the ceramic balls would be just fine but, the races being chrome plated steel, that will cause a BIG problem and will slow the bearing down tremendously after the first few trips in salt water. I wouldn't even use these in a strictly fresh water reel.hwell: The races will corrode and RUST. Any kind of debris in bearings will cause friction. Friction slows and heats bearings up. The whole purpose of ceramic hybrids or full ceramic is to minimize friction, allowing the bearing to spin more freely, thus achieving longer, smoother cast. :cheers:


----------



## Dipsay

I agree with George. There is a reason those bearings are so cheap. That steel/ chrome will corrode in no time especially with Salt. Bocas are 440 stainless with Si3N4 ceramic balls. I have tried others in the past, but have found none better than Bocas. I just got an order in yesterday and the bearing spun on a punch( no load) for 45seconds! Ya cant get any better than that..Dip


----------



## Gilbert

thanks for the info. I knew there had to be a catch for the price.


----------



## george.maness86

No problem


----------

